# Charge Temperature Sensor damage



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I managed to catch this before it failed, but thought I'd document it here for the benefit of other Diesel owners: 

I was preparing to clean the throttle body and EGR the other day after my oil change on my Diesel (just over 82,000 miles), and noticed a sensor wire that was worn through to bare metal in two places. Once I tracked down both ends of the wire, it turned out to be the Charge Temperature Sensor. This sensor inserts on the charge pipe just before the throttle body and its electrical connection plugs in above the transmission along the driver's side of the engine. It appears that the sensor wire may have been getting caught up in the transmission linkage, wearing through the insulation over time. It wasn't a terribly difficult replacement, especially with the charge pipe already disconnected to clean the throttle body. The sensor does not come with a new mounting plate. You could leave the mounting plate attached to the charge pipe, and use a 14mm wrench to unscrew the end and screw in the new sensor. However, I chose to remove the two Phillips screws holding the mounting plate, and replace/remount the sensor off of the charge pipe, since it is plastic and I did not want to put any unnecessary stress on the pipe. I just held the mounting plate in a pair of large vice grips while unscrewing the sensor from the plate with the 14mm wrench. 









The GM part number for the sensor is 12625041, and it runs about $40 from the dealer (saw it online anywhere from $32-52, but with shipping, wasn't worth waiting the extra day or two). It appears that Airtex (5S13742), Standard Motor Products (TX267), and Duralast (SU15148) all produce an aftermarket sensor,. The Duralast appears to be a re-branded Airtex sensor, and it lists for $75 at Autozone right now. The Airtex and Standard looked like they might be able to be found for as low as $26 if you can find anyone with one in stock without outrageous shipping. Since I wasn't able to locate the Standard or Airtex sensor, I just went with the GM. It's a tough part to find if you're only using the Cruze in your search. However, it is also used in the Savanna/Express and the Silverado/Sierra with the 6.6L Duramax, so using those vehicles in your search helps to find answers more quickly and to locate parts in stock. [You may find this listed in some parts catalogs as a boost sensor, but it is definitely a temp sensor, and not a boost sensor.]

Overall, it probably takes longer to find the part than it does to change the sensor (about 10-15 minute job). It might be worth a look for any Diesel owner, whether to prevent the damage and save $40 or get hands on the part before it triggers the CEL. I'm surprised mine hadn't triggered the CEL or failed entirely, considering the 1/2" of bare wire at the plug insertion and the middle of the wire. Somehow it kept going, though. I wonder now if it was causing erroneous readings, though, explaining my past year of unexplainably low fuel economy. It will be interesting to see if there is any change with the new sensor installed. I will definitely be breaking out a few zip ties after the install to make sure this sensor stays out of the linkage, though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the post. I will have to check mine.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great post! Thanks for sharing, will have to get under there when it's not so cold. Any idea if that wire was moved or tampered with? Or just bad routing from factory?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Great post! Thanks for sharing, will have to get under there when it's not so cold. Any idea if that wire was moved or tampered with? Or just bad routing from factory?


I can't think of any circumstance that would have caused the wire to move from its original position. I have drained and filled the transmission, and there was an EGR replacement under warranty, but those shouldn't have gotten to the area under the charge pipe to interfere with the wire. The easiest way to get to this sensor, if you're not already pulling the charge pipe to clean the throttle body, is to un-mount the ECM from the battery box and lay it aside (without unplugging). When you do, you get a clear view of the wire and plug for the sensor.


----------

